# OLA are now live in 40 regions all around Australia



## ANTe (Aug 22, 2019)

Email received earlier today from Ola.










Ola went live in 16 new regions around Australia yesterday.
This means they're now available in 40 regions around Australia.
For the time being Ola are available everywhere in Australia where Uber are available, until Uber go live in the entire state of NSW next month.

I haven't heard any news reports from Australian media outlets regarding Ola's expansion but that's not surprising.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

It’s all bullsh#t. There is nothing live in country town. They’re the biggest bunch of [email protected] out.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> It's all bullsh#t. There is nothing live in country town. They're the biggest bunch of [email protected] out.


they've already had two failed launch dates down aireys inlet way which is part of the surf coast region. 4th march was the original launch date which was pushed back to 11th march, now they're saying they've acknowledged the issue by telling people they were meant to go live on 11th march but an issue prevented them from doing so and are currently working on getting the issue fixed. they haven't set a new launch date so it's delayed indefinitely but they'll inform locals once there's an update on the situation.

people in aireys and the other surf coast towns as far down the coast as lorne are pissed off with ola now and i imagine people in your town and people living in areas all on that list are pissed off too. i would love to see the spin that the ola manager simon smith would put on this, he's shown himself to be good with spinning positive pr about ola but since he won't be questioned by anyone about this issue we won't get to see how he spins it unfortunately.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

My view is that I’d like a refund of the money that I’ve spent enrolling as a driver.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> My view is that I'd like a refund of the money that I've spent enrolling as a driver.


as would anyone in those areas who also spent money enrolling as drivers. threaten to get the accc involved unless you receive a full refund, i know for a fact this works with uber as i've seen it for myself when they refused at first to give my mate a full refund of the money he spent on his pizza he ordered via uber eats. as soon as he threatened uber with getting the accc involved uber refunded his money in full and that was the end of it. so i suggest doing the same with ola, threaten them with getting the accc involved unless you receive a full refund and ola will no doubt cave in and do it. there's one thing these rideshare companies fear dealing with in australia and it's the accc.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

Ola screwed up here, given they still aren't live in any of those areas, despite telling people in said areas that their service is now live in the area, when it doesn't even work.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Got an email yesterday saying that they apologised for not going live, but the uptake was running behind. After all the bs, finally someone who was straight.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Got an email yesterday saying that they apologised for not going live, but the uptake was running behind. After all the bs, finally someone who was straight.


are you still chasing a refund on the money you spent enrolling as a driver?


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

The Source said:


> are you still chasing a refund on the money you spent enrolling as a driver?


Will leave it for now, seeing they have at last been upfront. It's a sh#tstorm I'd rather avoid, but we'll see how it pans out. But if they decide not to launch or take way beyond a reasonable period, then I might reactivate my inner fury. It's not as furious as it used to be. The years have knocked the sharp edges off a bit.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Will leave it for now, seeing they have at last been upfront. It's a sh#tstorm I'd rather avoid, but we'll see how it pans out. But if they decide not to launch or take way beyond a reasonable period, then I might reactivate my inner fury. It's not as furious as it used to be. The years have knocked the sharp edges off a bit.


fair enough too. have they set an estimated date or time period for when they plan to launch/go live?


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

The Source said:


> fair enough too. have they set an estimated date or time period for when they plan to launch/go live?


No, but I'm assured that the best interests of both riders and drivers in my village are foremost in their mind. Made me feel all goosebumpy. Such a caring company.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> No, but I'm assured that the best interests of both riders and drivers in my village are foremost in their mind. Made me feel all goosebumpy. Such a caring company.


Are you still going to Tasmania?


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Are you still going to Tasmania?


No, cancelled yesterday. Shifted everything up to the October school holidays. We normally go down to Hobart for four or five days in April and October just to check on a few things, but in view of the fact that we would have to stay in our hotel for a fortnight, it grew whiskers. Not a biggie.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> No, cancelled yesterday. Shifted everything up to the October school holidays. We normally go down to Hobart for four or five days in April and October just to check on a few things, but in view of the fact that we would have to stay in our hotel for a fortnight, it grew whiskers. Not a biggie.


Yes, I suspected it would make sense to cancel. Something to look forward to in October.


----------



## Rutherford24 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello everyone I hope everyone is safe, however I have some questions that im hoping someone will have answers to. 

I am applying for a BHSL 
(booked hire service licence) on the tmr website because im using my partners car and yes I have filled out the registered operator consent form however, 

In the application I am having issues with two of the mandatory fields. I've selected CTP class 26 motor vehicles and as for the purpose of use I selected booked hire and as a result the CTP class i selected is not correct for the vehicles purpose of use.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Rutherford24 said:


> Hello everyone I hope everyone is safe, however I have some questions that im hoping someone will have answers to.
> 
> I am applying for a BHSL
> (booked hire service licence) on the tmr website because im using my partners car and yes I have filled out the registered operator consent form however,
> ...


You should have started a new thread for this in the QLD section.
I think the TMR website are assuming you are hiring the vehicle from your partner. (vehicle hire for rideshare is class 4 CTP) Personally I would get your partners vehicle correctly registered for Rideshare, then once that is done apply for the BHSL


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

ola still not live in any of the locations in the OP list. big failure on their behalf.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

The Source said:


> ola still not live in any of the locations in the OP list. big failure on their behalf.


They seem to be a hopeless company. First they come to a country town trying to do an Uber. Then, because there's not enough uptake they miss their start date multiple times. Then they use the COVID as an excuse to not start, saying how they're doing the right thing. I don't think that they'll ever get off the ground in country areas. They had a representative approach me to join as a driver. Acting on their approach I spent money on meeting their requirements and then they never eventuated. When the virus is at a stage where rideshare in my country town resumes, and they don't start within a reasonable period, I'll request a refund for the outlay I incurred. If they brush me off, I'll approach a regulator. They seem to be very incompetent, as you would think that they would keep their potential drivers on the boil with regular communication. But as they say 'C'est la vie'. Or in country speak it translates as 'Shit happens'.


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> They seem to be a hopeless company. First they come to a country town trying to do an Uber. Then, because there's not enough uptake they miss their start date multiple times. Then they use the COVID as an excuse to not start, saying how they're doing the right thing. I don't think that they'll ever get off the ground in country areas. They had a representative approach me to join as a driver. Acting on their approach I spent money on meeting their requirements and then they never eventuated. When the virus is at a stage where rideshare in my country town resumes, and they don't start within a reasonable period, I'll request a refund for the outlay I incurred. If they brush me off, I'll approach a regulator. They seem to be very incompetent, as you would think that they would keep their potential drivers on the boil with regular communication. But as they say 'C'est la vie'. Or in country speak it translates as 'Shit happens'.


in my opinion, ola couldn't sign up enough drivers in those areas so they used technical issues followed by corona as excuses to not launch their service in those areas which are listed in the op.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> They seem to be a hopeless company. First they come to a country town trying to do an Uber. Then, because there's not enough uptake they miss their start date multiple times. Then they use the COVID as an excuse to not start, saying how they're doing the right thing. I don't think that they'll ever get off the ground in country areas. They had a representative approach me to join as a driver. Acting on their approach I spent money on meeting their requirements and then they never eventuated. When the virus is at a stage where rideshare in my country town resumes, and they don't start within a reasonable period, I'll request a refund for the outlay I incurred. If they brush me off, I'll approach a regulator. They seem to be very incompetent, as you would think that they would keep their potential drivers on the boil with regular communication. But as they say 'C'est la vie'. Or in country speak it translates as 'Shit happens'.


There must be big money in this Rideshare business; everyone wants to be in it.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> There must be big money in this Rideshare business; everyone wants to be in it.


Must be. The guys at the top seem to be doing all right!


----------



## Westside Rider (Apr 12, 2020)

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> Must be. The guys at the top seem to be doing all right!


Are DiDi planning on launching in Bathurst, do you know?

If so, it'll be interesting to see whether or not they do a better job than Ola.


----------

